

Beats Will Shut Down. Founder Joins Stealth Startup Chosen.fm - ibsathish
http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/20/beats-mog-hyman-chosenfm/

======
aye
This headline is wrong. Beats, which went live today, is not shutting down.
Rather, it is going to shutdown MOG, a company it acquired.

